# Classical Apologetics audio lectures and sermons



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

In this thread I am not looking for critiques of classical apologetics or defences of presuppositionalism or idealism, but I am wanting your feedback on the best audio defences of the classical apologetics position. It would be helpful if you could indicate whether the recommended speaker is approaching the issue from a Reformed or non-Reformed point of view. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 27, 2013)

Is classical the same as evidential as opposed to presuppositional?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

Leslie said:


> Is classical the same as evidential as opposed to presuppositional?



There are variants of classical apologetics, but they would all be opposed to modern presuppositionalism. If memory serves me correctly, R. C. Sproul distinguishes his views from bare evidentialism. For the time being, however, I am wanting to learn more about the issues rather than comment on the subject.


----------



## Tim (Dec 27, 2013)

Daniel, have you seen this recent one?

Prophecy, Reformed Apologetics, Presuppositionalism, Van Til, Bahnsen, Clark, Sproul

You are probably familiar with Pastor Dilday.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, Tim. Yes, I listened to that sermon recently.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 27, 2013)

Sproul's,_ Defending Your Faith_ might be a good source for classical apologetics.


----------



## LeeD (Dec 27, 2013)

Ligonier offers a teaching series by John Gerstner called "Handout Apologetics" that discusses classical apologetics.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 28, 2013)

Bahnsen & R.C. Sproul did a "debate" years ago on this issue. It's available at cmfnow.com. I think it is about $12 total. (Avoid their material that's not Gentry, Bahnsen, Van Til, & Butler. Their self-produced material is tinted with FV.) It's called ASM5-Bahnsen, Sproul Debate Apologetic Method. There are 4 parts.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2013)

Gerstner is good, though he is by training a church historian and not a philosopher. William Lane Craig has a lot of material, though he downplays the noetic effects and he is overly optimistic on the power of mathematical formulae (symbolic equations) to convert sinners.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is Hugh Ross's sunday school class. I plan to listen to some of them today. I have several problems with his pure evidentialism: 1) one has to have an hyperly-acute knowledge of science and 2) it looks like he is just throwing evidence and saying "God."


----------



## yeutter (Dec 30, 2013)

Prof. Timothy McGrew, a member of my Anglican Parish, has done a number of learned presentations that have been put up on YouTube by various contributors.
When you do your search on YouTube, put Dr Timothy McGrew, in the search box. If you don't include Dr. in the search box you will get a bunch of stuff by some alleged musician.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 30, 2013)

Douglas Groothuis has written a new work that you may find helpful _* Christian Apologetics: A Comprehensive Case for Biblical Faith*_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2014)

Tim said:


> Daniel, have you seen this recent one?
> 
> Prophecy, Reformed Apologetics, Presuppositionalism, Van Til, Bahnsen, Clark, Sproul
> 
> You are probably familiar with Pastor Dilday.



Tim, you are probably aware of this already, but a similar argument concerning prophecy can be found in John Brown of Haddington's _A compendious view of natural and revealed religion_ (on p. 7): https://archive.org/stream/compendiousviewo00bro#page/6/mode/2up


----------

